# U15 US GNT - 2005s



## futboldad1 (Jun 21, 2020)

U-15 Girls’ National Team to Hold First Training Camp of 2020
					

34 Players Born in 2005 Come to U.S. Soccer National Training Center in Carson, Calif.




					www.ussoccer.com
				




"This age group forms the core group of players who will be competing to qualify for the 2022 FIFA U-17 Women’s World Cup."

With the several months of Covid I'd missed this...... congrats to all the super-talented DDs selected for this latest cut to 34 nationally.... OM and GT are the two eligible 2005s with the U-16 group.

U-14 group is still only regional mini-camps but looking forward to that national list over the next 9 months as my 2006 is still playing unlike my volleyballing 2005


----------

